# Strawberry /bourbon cannoli cheesecake



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

These still need to be coated with cannoli filling then encrusted with shells--those pics tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh man...those sound like they will be divine!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn! I'm glad I don't live anywhere near you.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I see no recipe......they look good tho


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh good lord Tony!!!

Yum!!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

avitti said:


> These still need to be coated with cannoli filling then encrusted with shells--those pics tonight or tomorrow


I'll be there as soon as I can. I mean, I won't be able to see your address for about another week...and I'm a complete stranger, but I'm on my way.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn bro. I love and hour away, and I can break and enter with the best of them.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

scottw said:


> Damn bro. I love and hour away, and I can break and enter with the best of them.


Breaking and entering is the easy part---------------getting back out is a whole different story...............lmao


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Longer ash said:


> I see no recipe......they look good tho


are you asking for the recipe or just want to see one---------------either way---not giving up my cannoli filling recipe-but if you can get good cannoli filling

1.5 lbs cannoli filling-------.5 lbs cream cheese----------.5 cups of sugar---------5 eggs----------tsp of vanilla extrat= filling

strawberry bourbon sauce---1 lbs of strawberry's-frozen ---- thaw ---------.5 cup of sugar------------2 tbsp of good bourbon -puree in processor--heat in saucpan -15 ,inutes stirring as not to burn --cool
add this to above before the eggs

crust-12 cannoli shells-1/4 cup of sugar---3 tbsp of unsalted butter


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

avitti said:


> Breaking and entering is the easy part---------------getting back out is a whole different story...............lmao


Hahaha! Especially with a few of your cheesecakes tucked into a backpack.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You never cease to amaze me Vit great job as always!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Strawberry and bourbon cannoli?! :dr


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Seriously. I want to go to there and put it in my mouth hole.


----------

